# 6 of the best DREAMSCREENS that money can buy



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

For people who don't want to mess with a dark room and a projector to get a larger than life Home Theater Experience, these are 6 of the BEST DREAM SCREENS THAT MONEY CAN BUY. Do you notice anything in common about them? There's not a single LCD or LED among them.
That's becuase Plasmas are the FINEST LARGE SCREEN direct view displays currently available. The average Jerry Springer watching Beer Drinking ******* may think that LCDs and LED-LCDs are better than Plasmas but they're the same idiots who thought that Iraq had WMDs in 2003. Anyway, if one of you gets a GREAT JOB or maybe wins the lottery here are some of the finest displays ever made.

Pioneer Elite Signature Series 141-FD

60" Plasma $7,000 MSRP







Panasonic Premiere TH-65VX100U 65-inch plasma

$10,000 MSRP







Panasonic TH-85PF12U 85" Plasma Display
$30,000 MSRP







Panasonic TH103PF9UK 103 inch Professional Series 103" Plasma Display
MSRP $70,000 






Runco XP-103DHD 103" Plasma Wall System
$100,000 MSRP








Panasonic TH-152UX1 $500,000+ 152" 4K Resolution 3D Plasma for the lifestyles of the rich and famous.


----------

